
Telegram F.A.Q. - sathyabhat
http://telegram.org/faq
======
te0006
Nice. A feature-complete, fast, open-protocol, open-source(partially at
least), free-and-committed-to-remaining-free IM solution (iOS+Android mobile
apps AND infrastructure) that seems reasonably secure, to a non-expert at
least.

Have been looking for something like this ever since Google effectively killed
Talk in favor of (half-baked) Hangouts, and, around the same time, cloud data
security was widely demonstrated to be a contradiction in terms.

The question remains, given Telegram's architecture, to which extent does a
user still need to trust the entity operating the server infrastructure.
Harvesting of contacts probably remains a risk, etc. Any security experts care
to comment?

More background: [http://core.telegram.org/api/end-to-
end](http://core.telegram.org/api/end-to-end)
[http://www.ewdn.com/2013/08/29/vkontakte-founder-launches-
te...](http://www.ewdn.com/2013/08/29/vkontakte-founder-launches-telegram-a-
new-instant-messenger-service/)

